

Did you try ixwebhosting.com? Don't waste your money. - boyan

ixwebhosting.com destroyed my web business and their support asking me to be patient and wait.
I have hosting service at ixwebhosting.com and website meteo-rs.com on it. This morning I find out that the website is down and I contacted their live 24/7 chat "support". Live chat support staff forwarded my problem to Ticket Center where another person took the ticket and forwarded it to another person, this person changed ticket status from 'Open' to 'Working' and again back to 'Open'. My website is still down. They already promised to me that the issue will be fixed in couple of hours. After couple of hours waiting I went to live chat support to ask what's going on. There I only received this message: "Your ticket is forwarded to our appropriate department. It will be replied as soon as possible." After several more hours of waiting I again received that message. My site is still down for tents of hours! Only what I get from their support is:"Please let me ask you to wait for the ticket reply. It will be replied once it is possible." When I ask for any time line, they say: "I'm sorry but there is no exact timeline available at the moment." Crappy hosting provider. Don't buy anything at ixwebhosting.com
======
cd34

        tsavo:~ mcd$ host meteo-rs.com NS14.IXWEBHOSTING.COM
        Using domain server:
        Name: NS14.IXWEBHOSTING.COM
        Address: 98.130.1.26#53
        Aliases: 
    
        meteo-rs.com has address 98.130.144.79
        meteo-rs.com mail is handled by 10 mail407.ixwebhosting.com.
        tsavo:~ mcd$ host meteo-rs.com NS13.IXWEBHOSTING.COM
        Using domain server:
        Name: NS13.IXWEBHOSTING.COM
        Address: 98.130.253.162#53
        Aliases: 
    
        meteo-rs.com has address 98.130.144.79
        meteo-rs.com mail is handled by 10 mail407.ixwebhosting.com.
        tsavo:~ mcd$ host -t ns meteo-rs.com 8.8.8.8
        Host meteo-rs.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
        tsavo:~ mcd$
    

Your registrar appears to have suspended your domain name or is having
problems as there are no NS records published for your domain that are
publicly viewable. IX's webservers are responding, though, the IP address that
ixwebhosting is publishing is also not responding. Since they are a tucows
reseller, and the name isn't visible in their root either, I would assume the
domain was suspended by the registrar.

Getting that fixed will probably require sending verification that your name
is First Name Last Name and that you can receive mail at mail@mail.com.

------
benologist
Budget hosting is budget hosting, don't forget that _you_ are betting your
business on it!

I would suggest:

1) Move your site to AWS or something while you wait for them to fix their
problem.

2) Move your site to a more expensive hosting setup with better service /
support

~~~
boyan
Thank you for the suggestions. I see what do you mean. But still I paid the
service didn't get it for free.

~~~
samlev
I've worked at a hosting company before, and yes, it sucks when your site goes
down. They know that, and it reflects badly on them if your site is down. It's
quite possible that there's a problem which isn't just an easy fix. Once, the
data centre where half our servers lived had a fault... well... explosion. And
the fire department forced them to shut everything down for several days. It
sucked, but it happens. They're not deliberately dicking you around.

Yes, you are paying for your hosting, but you're betting your business on a
budget supplier. These companies work by selling to lots of small clients and
cramming them onto a server as tightly as they can. Even so called "business
plans" from them often don't come with any actual SLA. You are paying for the
hosting space and bandwidth. Service is an added extra which they're giving
you. Just because you're paying money doesn't mean that you're their most
important client; you're just one of thousands of clients who are also paying
them money.

If you're serious about running your business, you should go with a proper
business host. It may be more expensive, but any one worth their salt will 1)
have better, personalized support, and 2) will often have guarantees or
insurance in case something horrible happens which takes your site offline for
days.

One last thing - don't be too trusting of "99% uptime guarantees". They sound
great, but your site can be offline for three whole days a year without them
breaking that guarantee.

